

How to improve it? Help with your suggestions, please. - melita

Service for designers who want to earn some extra money and for those who need simple and unique designs fast. Check it on sillytrader.com and comment, please. We're definitely going to change the name ...
======
bdfh42
First suggestion. You are asking for help - so please provide a clickable link
to your web site. like this: <http://www.sillytrader.com/>

Then make it clear just what sort of feedback you want. Site design, business
model, service concept etc etc?

The "silly" is just that and comes over as somewhat juvenile. If I am a hard
working designer I would look for professionalism and some assurances that
this was not just a place where my work would be ripped off. What is the value
proposition for me?

Sign-up form wants me to agree to "terms of use" but I can't see what they are
- so no deal.

If I am a buyer - how do I know that I am going to get a valid license to use
the images - do the sellers own the copyright?

~~~
melita
You are definitely correct. Sorry for my being unclear. We are already in the
process of changing the name in something more professional, the same goes
with the terms of use. The page is still being tested and there are several
issues which need to be discussed. My question would then be: what would
convince you to join such a service, do you like the overall design and our
service concept?

